# jet boat paint design



## semojetman (Apr 24, 2011)

Here is my rough draft plan for painting my boat.

The only computer program I have on this computer is "paint" so you have to use your imagination a little. Its pretty crude.

But gets the ideas out there.






If anyone has any ideas or comments I am open to them.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 25, 2011)

If your planning on selling the boat in the next year or so save your self the time and money and leave it be. Not everone is going to want a flashy paint jobs and people that do want a racey looking boat with some rake to it. You'll probably have some one who looking for a fishing boat looking into buying it. 
If your planning on keeping it for a couple of years paint away.


----------



## semojetman (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes. That thought has deffinetly ran thru my head. Because it is a love it or hate it paint scheme and alot of older fishermen wouldnt likely like it. But the way i see it is i want it to be to where i like it while ive got it and if i have trouble selling it later on i can shoot some old single stage grey or something on it.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 25, 2011)

Just buff it, it isn't any worse then color sanding and buffing a car. You've already acided the boat so it's clean start out with your course or medium cut compound then go back over it with medium if you used course then usesome fine cut and then use some polishing coumpund like california purple or mothers mag polish. alot cheaper then painting it and it will still look nice. You won't have any problems selling it then. I think if you paint it up like that you'll definetly limit your market on who will want to buy it. 
Paint your motor how you want it and be happy with it for now, you already know you want to sell it so why dump the money into a paint job that's gonna make it harder to sell?


----------



## semojetman (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, I have considered this route too. I love the polished boats.
I just hear the "horror" stories of polishing a boat.

And I will be running the boat on wappappello lake some and it stains aluminum really bad.

I didn't dislike the way it looked just alumabrited but after an hour and a half in the lake it looked horrible.

I just thought about the idea of painting it because a couple of my buddies painted theres and I liked the look.

The paint and clear I already have so wouldn't really be much cost there. Just time.

I am not sure what I'll do.
Also the boat has alot of deep scratches that would make it fun to polish.


----------



## bassfisher23 (Apr 25, 2011)

Camo Clad!! it look great i did it on my boat and u can take it off when ever u want i looks grat and it protects 
https://www.camoclad.com/Camouflage-Boat-Kits.php


----------



## semojetman (Apr 26, 2011)

I also like the look of the camo clad, and like the way you can take it off when you want, the only reason I'm a little leary of it, is because the few people Ive known around here that have done it didnt take it off when they wanted to, it took itself off.


----------



## bassfisher23 (Apr 27, 2011)

yeah mine tryed to peel a little but silicone around all the edges took care of that problem


----------



## semojetman (Apr 27, 2011)

cool. thats a good idea


----------



## bassfisher23 (May 1, 2011)

yeah since then no more problems


----------

